# Rlt15 On Black Usa



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Someone suggested this combo would look good. Have to agree myself - even though the pics are a bit dodgy ...

Nin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks good,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep, that looks quite cool. I sometimes wear my Mirage on a black leather "ostrich" strap, and it looks good too.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

ESL

Have you got a Mirage?









Grrr


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Nin, that USA oiled leather goes well with so many watches.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree - I've got two now. Everyone should have at least one ... Oh and a grey Nato.

Mesh,... wot's that?

Nin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wot's mesh?
















This.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

As they say in Wales

"That's tidy"


----------

